

Ask YC: check out our clock for YC countdown - jyoon

<a href="http://static.foometer.com/countdown.html" rel="nofollow">http://static.foometer.com/countdown.html</a><p>We though it would be fun to have a meter to countdown the time until YC releases its decision for the 1st round picks.  We are assuming it will be around 9 pm EST (6 pm PST). (We're extending it on a rolling basis :)<p>It's just been coded, so please give us your feedback. This is a really early "foometer" gadget, not the business we applied to YC for.
======
kyro
I know you guys are excited about applying and receiving a decision, as I was
when I applied last cycle, but if anything, your over investment in this
application process will probably result in you taking rejection a lot more
personally than you should be, which could ultimately result in you not
continuing your projects.

The clock is ok. :P

~~~
DocSavage
While rejection would sting, we already have a gameplan if we get a rejection.
The basic system for the clock, though, is just my early attempt at learning
AS3 and how traditional Flash timeline-based stuff works with the OO world.
It'll be an alternative to the word meters I offer over here:
<http://writertopia.com/toolbox/meters>

This "holometer" is for sci-fi writers. There will be a more static one for
fantasy writers. I'll let people enter progress into the widget, and the data
will be stored on S3 or an alternative I'm looking at. The sound and other
animation will be optional and users can embed the system in their profile or
web page to show others their progress.

~~~
kyro
My comment was aimed at the applicants in general. :P

~~~
jyoon
We're going out for drinks tonight, especially if we do NOT get selected.
We're determined to celebrate either way. :-)

------
jdavid
Cool, but its driving me nuts.

I once wrote a countdown timer for an enterprise workflow app, that counted
down until the average form completion time. It turned yellow as it got near
the time, and turned red as you went past it. We were recording the average
for each employee. I thought it was kinda sick, but fun to program.

I also did a google gadget in flex2/3 check it out. For them to work properly,
you need to add them to your google home page. These are in beta, so any
advise would be nice.

<http://jdavid.net/gg/gg-count-flex2-v20.xml>

and here is a javascript only version

<http://jdavid.net/gg/gg-count-type-v24.xml>

------
gscott
Midnight would be the time they would absolutely have every email out

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=68677>

~~~
gscott
Argh my idea (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=69954>) rejected officially
5:46 pm Pacific time. Too bad for me.

------
veritas
erm... why does it say 22 hours till the decisions are released?

:) Check your dates perhaps?

Edit: could also do without the sounds, but nice use of flash. I suck at
flash/actionscript and should really put in some time to learn it.

~~~
DocSavage
Oops.. UTC issue that might be resolved now. Yeah, the sound controls and
other features are next.

~~~
yrashk
now it show less than 2 hours :)

~~~
jyoon
Thanks for checking out our clock and your feedback, esp. on bugs.

------
nmeyer
Using the 24 countdown sound made this awesome. 24 ftw.

~~~
jyoon
Thanks!

------
toisanji
doesn't work on the iPhone

